# Ariza Faces Suspension // UPDATE: Susp. 1 game



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> "This one won't take a lot of time studying the tape. Trevor Ariza tried to hit DeMar DeRozan. It is difficult to guess why, unless it was some sort of UCLA-USC thing. DeRozan did not do anything to Ariza, other that steal the ball. But Ariza was 0 for 9 and wildly frustrated, so he took a swing. Naturally, he missed. That should be an easy call for Stu Jackson in the NBA office. Expect a one-game suspension. With that, there should be 39 minutes up for grabs for some small forward/shooting guard type to step in and assume."


_Jonathan Feigen, Houston Chronicle via Ball Don't Lie_


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Ariza Faces Suspension*

He needs to keep emotions in check.
He need to be smarter than that.
He needs to relax.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Ariza Faces Suspension*

yeah not surprised considering the elbow. Had he landed it though it probably would have been worse.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Ariza Faces Suspension*



> *Rockets forward Trevor Ariza said Monday that he has been suspended one game by the NBA for throwing a forearm at Toronto's DeMar DeRozan in Sunday's loss to the Raptors. *
> 
> "It was a heat of the moment thing," Ariza said. "I lost my composure for a second. I got my penalty and I'll do whatever I have to do. I'm just trying to move past it and move forward. I look forward to watching my team play tomorrow and then playing against Denver."
> 
> ...


...


----------

